
HiDimensional (Leveraging expert referrals to improve technical hiring) - pradeep_m
http://blog.hidimensional.com/hidimensional-leveraging-expert-referrals-to-improve-technical-hiring
======
kunal410
My experience with HiDimensional has been fabulous so far and more is yet to
come.

I have also been through the TripleByte channel and that process was simply
"interview outsourcing" without any personal feedback or mentoring. That if
you succeed the quiz and the big interview, you could get to the final round
of some cool company - in a way helps the co. and the candidate both.

But with HiDimensional, it was one step further - that whether I succeed or
not wasn't the end of it - it was focused more upon MY growth.

The interviewer was very skilled at interviewing (my comparison being with
past interviews with Google, Amazon & Microsoft)- helping me with my problem
all along the way, and gave very direct feedback and areas of growth.

Those 5-10 minutes of feedback at the end were Gold. That will now help shape
my preparations for the next 4 months! Rather than staying in mystery about
what went wrong? where can I improve? I now have concrete regions to focus
upon.

Plus, my next interview would be with a very Senior person from the field who
would mentor and champion me along the journey.

Surely a Home Run!

------
bmallerd
I have experience going through the HD funnel and I only have good things to
say. The team is professional, know what they are talking about and can
connect you with great companies.

For me, the most valuable part was the interview feedback. Since they want you
to succeed, they offer interview feedback that is honest and insightful -
unlike when you actually apply to jobs.

10/10 would do again.

------
srikantaggarwal
I feel very lucky to have used HiDimensional services during my preparation
and interview process. The startup connected me first to very talented
engineers, who interviewed me and provided me with very valuable feedback.
Next, they helped me in applying to promising startups working in my interest
area. Following their advice and with their help, I was able to crack
Rippling, a promising startup in SF. They even helped me afterwards by
providing useful insights about the startup world and what factors to consider
when deciding which company to join. I am very thankful to them for the
personal touch that they provided through out my interview process. They were
always reachable and ready to help! I salute you guys and see a great growth
potential. Best of luck for your future.

------
soumya_g
I've used HiDimensional services as a candidate looking for jobs and I highly
recommend it. Below are the reasons I found it more effective (vs. the usual
job search routine):

\- I was connected with a network of senior engineers (apart from recruiters)
in my field of interest.

\- All these engineers were looking to expand their teams.

\- The process of connecting-interviewing-hiring happened blazingly fast.

\- All of this was at zero cost to me

Thank you for your services! I wish you all the best team@HiDimensional!

------
jscodes
I used HiDimensional when applying for jobs and it was by far the best
platform I encountered. The opportunity to meet and interview with reputable
engineers and skip past the introductory steps at a list of highly curated
companies made my life a lot easier. Not to mention how helpful and responsive
Pradeep and Nikhil were when I was weighing the different options in front of
me. Can't recommend their process enough!

------
pradeep_m
We are the co-founders of HiDimensional. Very simply, we pair engineering
candidates with senior engineers in their field and the senior engineers refer
the top candidates to the 40+ top startups on our platform. It's common
knowledge that referrals are important in hiring, and we believe this is a
more efficient and meritocratic approach to increasing access and impact of
referrals.

Would love your feedback and check out our blog post for more info.

Thanks!

